# How to lower nitrates from my tap water?



## Aquarium-Addict (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi,

I tested my aquarium´s NO3 and it´s at 25mg/l. I believe that´s just the maximun for a planted tank. My concern was that if this was due to overstocking my tank. So I proceeded to test my tap water and I found that it has 12.5mg/l of NO3 

That means that 12.5mg/l of NO3 is from my fishes and nitrogen cycle and the other 12.5mg/l is straight from my tap water. 

I was planning in ADDING MORE FISHES but with this reading I don´t think would be a good idea. 

What can I do about the NO3s in my tap water, how can I lower them down?

At the moment using an RO unit is not in my budget, besides I think I would also have to buy supplements to raise the GH and KH. Any other alternatives?

By the way my other parameters are:
pH= 6.5-7
NO2= 0
NH3/NH4= 0mg/l
GH=5
KH=6
Thanks


Thanks.


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

Usually water changes are recommended, though I think it would be helpful to know more about your set up. How many fish and what species? How heavily planted is it? How long has it been set up?


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

+1 with blue

What test kit are you using btw??


----------



## IwannaGoFast (Jan 11, 2011)

You should be fine with way more than 30ppm. I know some of the tanks that Tom Barr runs have way over 50ppm. The plants will love it, just keep up with your water changes each week.


----------



## Aquarium-Addict (Dec 24, 2010)

wi_blue said:


> Usually water changes are recommended, though I think it would be helpful to know more about your set up. How many fish and what species? How heavily planted is it? How long has it been set up?


Yes I know the best solution would be water changes, but that´s exactly my point: I want to lower my NO3s and my tap water comes with 12.5mg/l so it doesn´t seem a to be good idea with that same water source.

Is is moderately plantes by Saggitaria and Echinodorus. It has been set up for 7 months now and I have tetra cardinal, zebra danios and bronze corys.

*So my main concern is how to adjust my tap water to eliminate the nitrates it comes with?*


----------



## Aquarium-Addict (Dec 24, 2010)

NeonFlux said:


> +1 with blue
> 
> What test kit are you using btw??


I´m using the Tetra Test NO3 kit.


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

I understand your concern with the tap,though your plants absorb NO3 out of the water column. I'm thinking more plant mass may be a solution. Do you have a recent pic? You could buy RO from your LFS an mix 50/50 with tap, though that could be costly. And a pain. 

sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Aquarium-Addict said:


> Yes I know the best solution would be water changes, but that´s exactly my point: I want to lower my NO3s and my tap water comes with 12.5mg/l so it doesn´t seem a to be good idea with that same water source.


lol. Don't know what it is but folks don't read very well anymore.

Anyway, the best way to lower nitrates from your tapwater is by using Reverse Osmosis. My tapwater contains 14ppm of No3 with RO its reduced to almost zero, which is not good either. So i use a mixture of RO and tapwater and it works fine. RO devices are not too expensive.

Less costly, is a product called NitrateMinus by tetra. I have never tried it myself but it is advertised (obviously) as a highly efficient nitrate removal product. It is a liquid that is added to the aquarium weekly and removes nitrates by bacterial action.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

As Iwannagofast posted, 25 ppm of nitrates is not too high. I wouldn't worry about it, and I definitely wouldn't spend any money to correct a non-problem.

If you want to reduce nitrates, add more growing plants.

Good luck!

Bill


----------



## Nubster (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe grab one of these...

http://www.airwaterice.com/product/1MMDI/Mighty-Mite-50GPD-with-DI-Added.html


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Consider floating Najas 'Roraima'. Your current fish should not mind the nitrates. This plant is a nutrient hog and will pull the nitrate out of the water. As long as your are adding nitrate I think you are ok. I grow very difficult plants and dose a lot of KNO3, even with my fish load. I also have a pretty heavily stoked tank. I have cardinals, rummynose, Columbian red tetras, a few praecox rainbows, pelcos, cories, khuli loaches, upside down catfish, etc... The bacteria in your tank will also grow to adjust to your extra fish load. As long as you have plenty of plants to absorb the nitrate I don't think you have to worry.


----------

